

I'm Done With Private Beta - markbao
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2008/06/im_done_with_pr.html

======
vegashacker
Fair enough, but it does seem a bit like splitting hairs. One hacker's alpha
is another's general release candidate.

What I was _hoping_ this article was about was whether or not private
WHATEVERs were a good idea at all. Let's say you've got some software that
does something interesting. Should you slap "invite code needed" on your home
page?

